# De Bonello, Solidyne y su circunstancia



## Kebra (Nov 7, 2009)

Pepeluí dijo:


> Poli:
> Siguiendo con lo tuyo, te adjunto dos fotitos del AG MA4150, con 100 + 100 w. (estos ya no eran valvulares) y te aseguro que con este se sonorizaba un boliche, ojo que no tenian techo de 7 m de altura y no eran mega, simplemente metian 800 personas con techos bajos (promedio 2,50 m) y algunos tratados acusticamente.
> Un abrazo,
> 
> ...



Les voy a contar una anécdota, quizás el muchacho que laburó en Leea la puede confirmar.

Holimar (si no saben que fué y que es Holimar, no pueden opinar de audio) estuvo a punto de utilizar parlantes Leea, pero no llegaron a producirlos con la calidad que ellos demandaban, así que se decidieron por ni utilizarlos.

Un amigo mío compró unos woofers de 13", medida rara, pero había de 13", y cuando los usó a la potencia máxima descubrió un defecto de diseño en los mismos. La bobina golpeaba contra los "hierros". Se fue a Leea con un woofer al hombro y lo atendió un ingeniero. Mi amigo tenía mas conocimientos que el ingeniero éste, y lo pasó por arriba cuando el tipo le daba excusas por el parlante, tanto así que terminó dándole otro par de parlantes. Mi amigo los probó, y se los devolvió, porque era un problema de diseño, y todos tenían la falla.
Historia 100% real. Hasta le ofrecieron laburo en Leea. 
Hoy tiene 70 años... 

Tengo publicidades de esos Ranser pedorrísimos y mentirosos. Un desastre por donde se los viera. Los Blat eran superiores en 3 vías. Los Holimar eran solo para algunos pocos afortunados... Había una disquería en Recoleta que tenía un par de baffles Holimar. Era precioso ir a comprar ahí...


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 8, 2009)

Kebra:
Gracias por lo de "muchacho", jeje...
No existió, que yo sepa, un modelo Leea de 13", no sé qué grado de credibilidad asignar a tu anécdota, si alguien lo conoció, por favor avise. Sí sé que el woofer Holimar de 13" era de Jahro.
También sé que la propuesta publicitaria de Holimar era de diez, teñida de seductores asertos cientificistas como aquello de los "modos de libertad" en las cajas, y de buenas y originales ideas, como la de los once años de garantía y aquella notable vuelta de tuerca sobre la distorsión: cuando todos nos matábamos por lograr el 0,01% de distorsión, ellos se jactaban de que sus equipos eran  99,99% _perfectos_, me pareció genial eso de resaltar la parte llena del vaso. Pero no tenían ni por asomo la innovación técnica ni el desarrollo que por ejemplo lograba Turner, que sin embargo era bastante más económico, no gastaba tanto en publicidad.


----------



## Kebra (Nov 8, 2009)

Muchacho... que porque la suerte quiso... 
Mirá, al loco éste le creo todo. Es un tipo que está re loco, tanto así que le decían "el rengo" y "el loco". Pero locura linda. Creo que a esa pasión por la perfección del audio le llaman locura.
De lo que yo puedo decir de Holimar (ojo, no soy accionista de la empresa) es que los tipos medían tansistor por transistor para armar cada equipo, buscando que tengan exctamente el mismo hfe, etc. Lo que hicieron muy muy mal, fue limitarse a solo vender a los de "alta sociedad".
Vinieron unos japoneses, compraron un equipo, lo estudiaron y le vendieron a todo el mundo. No recuerdo la fecha con exactitud, pero me comentó un flaco que labura en estudio que conoce a los dueños de Holimar, que los tipos estaban armando el audio de un parque de diversiones en Japón. Creo que por el 2000 fue que me lo contó.

Después estaba el pirata mayor, de Solidyne. La última huevada que dijo fue que él había inventado el mp3 pero a nivel hard (¿?).

PD= Siguen ofreciendo 15 años de garantía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> ......Después estaba el pirata mayor, de Solidyne. La última huevada que dijo fue que él había inventado el mp3 pero a nivel hard (¿?)......


Eso es cierto.
Desarrollaron el primer sistema integrado Hard+Sof de compresión y recuperación de audio en formato propio, en esa época todavía no existía el MP1 ni el MP2 antecesores del MP3 (Unos 20 años atrás)

Respecto a lo de pirata, sería interesante releer el Curriculo  Ing. Oscar Bonello


----------



## Kebra (Nov 8, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es cierto.
> Desarrollaron el primer sistema integrado Hard+Sof de compresión y recuperación de audio en formato propio, en esa época todavía no existía el MP1 ni el MP2 antecesores del MP3 (Unos 20 años atrás)
> 
> Respecto a lo de pirata, sería interesante releer el Currículo  del Ing. Oscar Bonello fundador de Solidyne



Cayó de mi gracia cuando se metió al COMFER. 

Tengo montañas de artículos escritos por "el osky", y en todos se auto proclama dios absoluto de la ingeniería del audio. :enfadado: Ese lechón debe tener el mayor complejo de inferioridad y delirio de grandeza en la historia de la humanidad.

Holimar era mejor que Solidyne. Las consolas Tascam eran mejores. 

La comisión nacional de energía atómica compró un amp. Holimar para hacer no se qué estudio, ya que el mismo amplificaba desde 0.1 Hz a 1000000 Hz en forma plana. 

Mi pregunta es, ¿si inventaste el mp3 hace 20 años, por qué no revolucionaste el mundo de la electrónica? 

Yo desarrollé hace 60 años (28 antes de nacer) los iPod, pero no lo publiqué porque pensé que nadie los iba a usar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> .....Tengo montañas de artículos escritos por "el osky", y en todos se auto proclama dios absoluto de la ingeniería del audio. :enfadado: Ese lechón debe tener el mayor complejo de inferioridad y delirio de grandeza en la historia de la humanidad.


Ya también tengo artículos al respecto y nunca leí nada de lo que comentas.
Publica alguno para poder verlo.


> Holimar era mejor que Solidyne.


Ambas empresas trabajan en distintos campos del audio, ¿ Como haces tu comparación ?


> Las consolas Tascam eran mejores.


¿ Según cual criterio ?


> La comisión nacional de energía atómica compró un amp. Holimar *para hacer no se qué estudio*, ya que el mismo amplificaba desde 0.1 Hz a 1000000 Hz en forma plana.


Nada mejor que un dato fehaciente y constatable.


> Mi pregunta es, ¿si inventaste el mp3 hace 20 años, por qué no revolucionaste el mundo de la electrónica?


Como parece que no lo leíste te lo repito:


Fogonazo dijo:


> ......Desarrollaron el primer sistema integrado Hard+Sof de compresión y recuperación de audio en formato propio, en esa época todavía no existía el MP1 ni el MP2 antecesores del MP3 (Unos 20 años atrás)......


En ese momento la tecnología no podía darse el lujo de una reducción de tamaño como la conocemos ahora, así que ese sistema definitivamente NO era portátil.
Las placas conversoras AD y DA median 20 * 10 Cm y el consumo rondaba 1,5 A C/U.
Y se aplicaron específicamente para los programas de automatización de emisoras de radio, también desarrollo de Solidyne.


> Yo desarrollé hace 60 años (28 antes de nacer) los iPod, pero no lo publiqué porque pensé que nadie los iba a usar.


! Que lástima ¡ te hubieras llenado de plata.

Te dejo un dato para que investigues:
Holimar se adjudica el invento de la etapa diferencial como entrada de amplificadores.

Edit:
Estos comentarios NO corresponden al tema general del post, así que quieres abre un post nuevo.


----------



## Kebra (Nov 9, 2009)

Ya le pedí perdón, señor. Oh, todopoderoso, absoluto dueño de la verdad, por favor perdona mis pecados!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2009)

*La historia de un pionero del audio digital*
Desde *1988*, Oscar Bonello fabrica en nuestro país placas de sonido que permiten usar una PC como consola de control para radios y estudios de grabación
Su primera tarjeta de audio permitía hacer compresión de sonido, un concepto revolucionario para la época 
Los principios acústicos que usó se aplicaron más tarde para hacer el MP3

El ingeniero Oscar Bonello, fundador de la empresa Solidyne, junto a una de las primeras placas con compresión de audio para PC del mundo, fabricada en nuestro país



El año es 1983. Oscar Bonello, fundador de la compañía Solidyne , fabricante de consolas de audio para radios y estudios de grabación), viaja a Estados Unidos y se encuentra con una PC XT de IBM. 

La fascinación por la computadora es instantánea: "Como a todo ingeniero, me pareció una cosa fenomenal; las computadoras siempre habían estado fuera de mi bolsillo, pero de repente ver una máquina de 5000 dólares que podía hacer todas esas cosas me maravilló", recuerda. 

Y Bonello, que desarrolla estos equipos desde 1968, que es ingeniero electrónico pero encontró su hogar en la psicoacústica (ciencia que investiga cómo las personas procesan e interpretan los sonidos) a mediados de la década del 70, que conoció la radio y la acústica a los 11 años de la mano de un tío amante de la electrónica y del invento de Marconi, tuvo una idea: ¿por qué no ponerle sonido a la PC? 

"Estamos hablando de una época en que no existía el multimedia, ni las placas de audio, ni nada -advierte Bonello-. Yo mismo no sabía muy bien cómo funcionaba una PC, pero quería ver si podíamos ponerle sonido y conectarla a la consola de una radio." 

Solidyne ya había tenido una relación fallida con la informática, produciendo aparatos de automatización de radio con equipos de cinta abierta, una aventura tecnológica que deparó pérdidas comerciales, pero sirvió para ver que algunas cosas se podían hacer, si se estudiaba el tema lo suficiente. 

Bonello armó un equipo de trabajo para analizar la posibilidad de hacer una tarjeta de audio digital. Entre los integrantes estaba Gustavo Pesci, hoy presidente de Hardata (compañía sobre la que el suplemento Informática publicó una nota el 17 de julio último). 

"Lo primero que teníamos que resolver no era un problema informático, sino de hardware -explica Bonello-. En ese entonces un disco rígido almacenaba 10 megabytes (MB) y costaba 3000 dólares. No alcanzaba para nada, porque digitalizar una señal de audio requiere muchísima información." Una señal de audio digitalizada a 44,1 KHz, es decir, con calidad de compact disc, toma 44.100 muestras por segundo y codifica cada muestra en 16 bit por canal, lo que implica más de 10 MB por cada minuto codificado. Era evidente que las necesidades de la placa estaban muy por encima de la tecnología disponible. 

Una opción que tenía Bonello y su equipo era comprimir la información mediante un algoritmo, pero por ese método no es posible comprimir la música o la palabra porque son señales muy complejas, que casi no tienen redundancia. Comprimir el texto de esta nota, por ejemplo, es relativamente simple porque sólo hay una serie de menos de 30 caracteres que, combinados, se repiten a lo largo del archivo. Pero encontrar dos sonidos iguales es más complicado. 

"Se me ocurrió entonces aplicar una teoría bastante antigua (se conoce desde 1924) que viene de la psicoacústica, y que es el principio de enmascaramiento de bandas críticas -relata Bonello-. Es una propiedad que hace que el oído, analizado en bloques de 10 milisegundos, sea insensible a una gran cantidad de frecuencias, porque están fuera de su rango sensible o un sonido fuerte hace que el oído no registre otras frecuencias cercanas, pero de menor potencia." 

El principio de enmascaramiento es el que se usa hoy para la compresión de audio en el MP3, por ejemplo, pero en ese momento nadie había llevado la teoría a la práctica. "Fue la primera aplicación, que yo conozca, que se le encontró en la tecnología de audio a esa teoría -afirma Bonello-. Ahí empezamos a desarrollar un sistema que trabajaba con circuitería digital dentro de la placa, porque la PC misma no tenía todavía la capacidad para procesar todos los algoritmos de digitalización necesarios." 



Una de las tarjetas de sonido fabricadas por Solidlyne en 1990, junto a la última; ambas hacen la misma tarea

Como todavía no se habían inventado los chips especializados en digitalizar el sonido, tuvieron que hacer una placa de lógica discreta ("un tremendo plaquetón", recuerda Bonello, divertido), es decir, montar varios integrados muy especializados en una misma placa (ver foto de la derecha). 

El resultado fue una tarjeta que comprimía las señales de audio analógicas en una relación de 20 a 1. Es decir, la información digitalizada que ocupaba 20 bit se codificaba en 1 para mantener una calidad de sonido tipo FM. Como referencia, el MP3 permite una compresión de 12 a 1 manteniendo la calidad del audio digital original (el archivo se puede comprimir más, pero pierde calidad). 

*La primera del mundo*
Pero el MP3 no existía todavía; sólo en 1987, cuando Bonello estaba ultimando los detalles de la quinta generación de placas que fabricó, comenzaron los estudios sobre compresión de audio en el instituto alemán Fraunhofer que derivarían en el MP3, conocido técnicamente como MPEG-1 capa 3. MPEG significa Moving Picture Experts Group, un grupo internacional de expertos reunido para codificar imágenes en movimiento y permitir su transmisión en redes digitales que se formó a principios de 1988, a instancias del experto italiano Leonardo Chiariglione. Consultado por correo electrónico, Chiariglione explicó que la intención del MPEG era lograr un estándar para video digital en un soporte tipo compact disc, aunque la capa 3 del MPEG-1 se usó para audio exclusivamente, y que su aplicación en la PC fue imprevista. 

"En junio o julio de 1988 -afirma Bonello- presentamos al público la versión comercial de la primera placa digitalizadora con compresión de audio del mundo, llamada Audicom." Sim Wong Hoo, el fundador de Creative Labs, presentó un mes después su Game Blaster, la primera placa de sonido estéreo popular con calidad digital, pero sin compresión (Creative ya había lanzado una PC multimedia en mayo de 1986, con poco éxito). 

En abril de 1990 la placa fue presentado en la exposición anual de la Asociación Nacional de Emisoras de Estados Unidos (National Broadcasting Association). "Fue cómico, porque en la muestra la gente miraba por debajo de la mesa buscando un equipo de música -relata Bonello-. No podían creer que el sonido saliera de una computadora." 

El 10 de agosto de ese año, La Nación publicó una nota sobre el producto. Para entonces, ya se habían vendido equipos en América latina y Europa, y Bonello había dado conferencias ante la plana mayor de Radio France y otras estaciones europeas. 

Solidyne usaba una norma de compresión propietaria, y durante dos años sus algoritmos se usaron junto a los de Dolby y el MPEG-1. Pero en noviembre de 1992 el Organismo Internacional de Estandarización (ISO) aceptó esta última como norma estándar internacional. 

A partir de allí, Solidyne siguió fabricando placas, pero dando soporte a otras normas además de la suya. "Fue quizás una competencia injusta, porque terminamos compitiendo contra una norma gratuita -sostiene Bonello-. Pero de alguna manera todos salimos beneficiados." 

A mediados de la última década se hicieron populares los chips de DSP (Digital Signal Processing, procesado digital de señales), procesadores especializados en codificar y comprimir señales de audio y video. 



La interfaz del Audicom 6, con la lista de temas en espera y el reporte meteorológico

Solidyne los aplicó en sus placas, mientras desarrollaba sus consolas digitales para radio, compitiendo contra otras tres o cuatro empresas en el mundo que aplicaron el mismo concepto de una consola de audio secundada por una PC. 

"Además de la música digital, hubo otra revolución más silenciosa en los últimos años -advierte Bonello-. Con el aumento de potencia de cálculo de las PC, los DSP ya no son necesarios, porque el procesador central puede manejar la computadora y hacer los cálculos para decodificar la música sin problemas. Esa revolución golpeó duro a los fabricantes de placas. Nosotros ya la habíamos visto venir y habíamos reducido nuestra inversión en los DSP, sabíamos que la decodificación iba a dejar de hacerse en la placa de sonido. Hoy con un Pentium III a 500 MHz sobra para hacer la decodificación". 

La gente de Solidyne sigue desarrollando placas, pero haciendo hincapié en otros aspectos: "Tenemos muy buenos integrados, conversores de 20 bit de última generación, salidas digitales y balanceadas para las conexiones a la consola, etcétera. Ahora estamos exportando placas, porque al no usar un procesador son más barata y podemos competir con el exterior con mejores precios." 

*La radio virtual*
Solidyne no se quedó en las placas digitalizadoras. Además de seguir fabricando consolas de audio tradicionales, agregó software para crear sistemas de audio digitales. La última versión del sistema, el Audicom 6, incluye algunos conceptos que ayudaron a definir lo que Bonello llama la radio virtual. 

El programa permite controlar todo lo que sucede en una radio desde la pantalla de una PC: organizar los temas musicales, intercalar los avisos, los separadores, abrir los micrófonos para que hable el locutor, mezclar una voz con una canción, etcétera. 

El software permite incluso automatizar la musicalización de la radio, con el módulo AutoDJ: si se hace una base de datos con la música (digitalizada y almacenada en el disco rígido de la PC) y se le otorgan valores a los 14 ítem que la configuran (tempo, modo, posición en el ranking musical, etcétera), se puede programar el estilo musical de la radio durante todo el día y definir la rotación de los temas (cuántas veces en el día se pasan al aire). 

Si se hace un cambio luego de confeccionada la lista (se quita una canción, un locutor habla de más o de menos) el programa intercala separadores o promociones para que no se descompagine el orden siguiente. 



Bonello junto a una de las consolas de audio, que también puede manejarse con una PC


También se puede automatizar el anuncio de la hora, la temperatura y la humedad (Solidyne vende una pequeña sonda meteorológica para colocar fuera de la radio) grabando las palabras base que luego la aplicación seleccionará para confeccionar la frase de anuncio. 

La radio puede ser operada a distancia; conectarse a transmisiones vía satélite; un movilero puede grabar su nota por teléfono, editarla, aprobarla e insertarla dentro de la grilla de programación; etcétera. 

El equipo (el software más la placa digitalizadora, pero sin incluir la consola de audio) tiene un precio que ronda los 1000 pesos. 

Además, Solidyne fabrica procesadores de audio, dispositivos que intermedian entre la antena de transmisión y la salida general de audio de la consola para mejorar su sonido, controlar la potencia irradiada o la calidad de la música en los canales estéreo, y calibrar el sonido de la radio para cada programa, tema musical o aviso comercial. 

"Con estos equipos logramos un sonido de calidad analógica, como los que permiten los amplificadores de alto rango, que es lo que se conoce como calidad audiófilo -explica Bonello-, con un medio que es esencialmente digital." 

La intención es terminar la discusión entre los amantes de los equipos de estado sólido (con chips e integrados para generar el sonido) y los equipos de válvulas, explica Bonello: "La idea de que los equipos valvulares suenan mejor es porque si bien objetivamente distorsionan más que los de estado sólido, esa distorsión tiene un rango de frecuencia fácilmente enmascarable por el oído". 

Nota de: Ricardo Sametband

Fuente

*Aclaro:*
_"Tuve tratos comerciales con esta empresa, pero solo como cliente.
Si tengo todavía un profundo respeto por la calidad de sus productos y el grado de empeño en I+D que tienen."
_


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 11, 2009)

como dicen en mi tierra cuando la burra es parda, es porque tengo los pelos en las manos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2009)

jorge morales dijo:


> como dicen en mi tierra cuando la burra es parda, es porque tengo los pelos en las manos.


¿ Y que se supone que signifique ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y que se supone que signifique ?


 
http://encuentraunlugar.blogspot.com/2008/09/cuando-diga-que-la-burra-es-parda-es.html

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## xavirom (Nov 12, 2009)

Fogonazo, me desasnaste con solidyne, siempre veía publicidades en la revista telegráfica de esta marca pero no conocía la trayectoria del Ing. Bonello, ciertamente un pionerro de nuestra pampa.

Yo simplemente quería opinar acerca de Holimar, sin desconocer que sus productos son muy buenos (tengo mis opiniones acerca de audio Hi End), estoy totalmente convencido que si en algo fue pionero Holimar en este país es en la correcta utilización del marketing.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2009)

xavirom dijo:


> ....Yo simplemente quería opinar acerca de Holimar, sin desconocer que sus productos son muy buenos (tengo mis opiniones acerca de audio Hi End), estoy totalmente convencido que si en algo fue pionero Holimar en este país es en la correcta *utilización del marketing*.


Lo cual no tiene nada de malo.
Respecto al producto Holimar, en algún lugar del foro comente que en mi vida solo tuve contacto con 2, y nunca pude "Desarmar" ninguno.
Para "Calificar" un equipo yo aplico el concepto del sistema norteamericano de justicia: *"Todos los equipos son buenos hasta que se pruebe lo contrario"*


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 12, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo cual no tiene nada de malo.
> Respecto al producto Holimar, en algún lugar del foro comente que en mi vida solo tuve contacto con 2, y nunca pude "Desarmar" ninguno.
> Para "Calificar" un equipo yo aplico el concepto del sistema norteamericano de justicia: *"Todos los equipos son buenos hasta que se pruebe lo contrario"*


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.  

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 12, 2009)

¿Es mi imaginación o el Ing. Bonello no aparece en la wikipedia?
Grande loq ue desarrolló el Ing.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2009)

Es tu imaginación, pon "Bonello criteria", uno de sus últimos trabajos, en Google.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...riteria&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 12, 2009)

Tuve oportunidad de charlar telefonicamente con el Ing. Bonello, excelente persona y de conocimientos de audio impresionantes.

Me duele ver como descalifican a una empresa o persona por ser Argentino.. por ser Argentino tiene que ser malo?
Escuche un Orban y un Solydine sonar.. la diferencia??? el precio, orban caro, solydine también, pero no tanto.


----------



## kiki (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola muchachos estve siguiendo esta conversacion entre ustedes y me gustaria aportar un granito de arena.
Yo fuí tecnico de Blat alla por los 80 y trabaje al lado de Jorge Blat, este hombre fué tecnico de Holimar y fué el creador de la entrada diferencial que se usa en los amplis de buena calidad ( RCA lo copio y hasta creo que se lo adjudico como invento propio) y si bien como dicen, por que nosotros lo haciamos, era tomar cada componente y "aparearlos" esto significa que se median uno por uno y se armaban en parejas para para que los canales sean lo mas homogeneos posibles, como tambien les cuento que los bafles con el famoso " resonador de dos o tres modos de libertad" por ej: los 3/13 se armaban y se sintonisaban uno por uno, o sea que seguramente los tubos tenian diferentes largos en una misma pareja de bafles.Tambien asi se hacian y se ajustaban los divisores, de frecuencias.
otro dato era por ejemplo que los potenciometros de volumen tenian dos derivaciones para poder aparearlos a lo largo de su recorrido y estos fueran lo mas parejos y lineales de minimo a maximo, se armaban con unos fet (2A264) unos generadores de corriente constante para poder controlar la polarizacion del par direncial, y se usaban unos capacitores en las bases de los Tr de las fuentes de baja señal que trabajaban como "multiplicadores de capacidad" que usaban el hfe de los Tr para "amplificar" la capacidad reflejada a la salida de la fuente.
Les comento todo esto para que conozcan el porque los equipos Blat / Holimar sonaban y suenan tan bien, porque cada equipo se armaba uno por uno artesanalmente y cuando se calibraban se hacian todos y cada uno de los ajustes para que cumpliera con cada especificacion y asi poder dar la famosa garantia de 15 años.
uufff, se nota que fuí feliz haciendo este trabajo ¿no?
y con respecto a Solidyne me parece que no se pueden comparar ´por que ellos apuntaban a otro tipo de instalaciones de audio y radio pero muchachos ellos tambien eran muy buenos en lo que hacian.

espero que le sirva un poquito todo esto para saber mas de todo lo que nos apasiona...

un abrazo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2010)

kiki dijo:


> ......fué el creador de la entrada diferencial que se usa en los amplis de buena calidad ( RCA lo copio y hasta creo que se lo adjudico como invento propio) ....


Respecto de esto tengo mis serias dudas, ya que la etapa de entrada diferencial a transistores se basa en el mismo principio pero con válvulas y esta topología es bastante anterior a Blat y a Holimar.
Con lo que no sería un invento, sino una extensión del diseño original, suponiendo que esta extensión sea atribuible a Blat y no existieran antecedentes de esa topología con transistores. 

Tengo alguna referencia sobre entradas diferenciales que datan del año 1941


----------



## kiki (Sep 16, 2010)

es probable, pero no te olvides que Holimar en  el año 50 ya sacaba ampli a valvula y de verdad no sé desde que año trabajaba Blat en Holimar, pero bueno cuando yo ingresé a trabajar en Blat allá por los 80 ya usaban esta configuracion en los amplificadores.
Y no puedo certificarte de alguna manera que fué un invento, ( nocreo que Alex Kligman mienta) pero seguro fueron los primeros en implementarlos en los ampli a tansistores. en  los años 66  y si no me equivoco hasta tuvieron una distincion del CIDI por el diseño ( el ampli era el T220 Holimar
pero te aseguro que era un placer trabajar al lado de alguien con tanto conocimiento de la audio electronica.
un abrazo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 16, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Respecto de esto tengo mis serias dudas, ya que la etapa de entrada diferencial a transistores se basa en el mismo principio pero con válvulas y esta topología es bastante anterior a Blat y a Holimar.
> Con lo que no sería un invento, sino una extensión del diseño original, suponiendo que esta extensión sea atribuible a Blat y no existieran antecedentes de esa topología con transistores.
> 
> Tengo alguna referencia sobre entradas diferenciales que datan del año 1941




fogo, la patente del par diferencial data de 1936, a nombre de Alan Blumein, el padre del sonido estereo...

ademas, holimar se jacta de ser los pioneros en desarrollar una etapa de entrada complementaria NO diferencial....

sin palabras......


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 16, 2010)

La NO diferencial data del 95, pero la diferencial la mencionan de allá por el 66.
Para recorrer la historia:

http://www.holimar.com.ar/

Sds.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 16, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> La NO diferencial data del 95, pero la diferencial la mencionan de allá por el 66.
> Para recorrer la historia:
> 
> http://www.holimar.com.ar/
> ...




si, eso lo leimos todos ehbressan, lo que pasa que todo lo que dice ahi es de muy dificil comprobacion, de hecho, mensionan que son pioneros en usar el par diferencial de entrada (puede llegar a ser en argentina) pero no en el mundo, ya que el par diferencial a transistores, deriva de los pares diferenciales a valvulas, y este es merito de blumein, con patente en 1936, 30 años antes.....

entradas complementarias no balanceadas tambien se hacian a valvulas, y esto no es merito tampoco de BLAT, menos de decir que son pioneros en el mundo en esto, que sus equipos sean soberbios, robustos, de calidad, etc, pero no pueden salir a decir que revolucionaron la tecnologia cuando no es cierto.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 17, 2010)

Si, es de dificil comprobación.
Había escuchado ya hace varios años atrás, que Sansui había copiado/robado la topología de sus circuitos llamados DD/DC (diferencial de diamante/acoplamiento directo) a Holimar, lo que en su momento me sonaba raro, poco creíble. 
Hoy en día, escuchando que promocionan pistas bañadas en oro, calidad a base de falta de controles de tonos y sonoridad, representan a una marca de cables mágicos yanqui, etc. etc., me parecen que han cedido, seguramente por una necesidad de mercado, a la pavada Hi End.
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2010)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> *fogo, la patente del par diferencial data de 1936, a nombre de Alan Blumein, el padre del sonido estereo*......


Tuviste mas suerte que yo en encontrar esa data. 
Como mencioné, la referencia más antigua que había encontrado es de 1941.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> .... mensionan que son pioneros en usar el par diferencial de entrada (puede llegar a ser en argentina) pero no en el mundo, ya que el par diferencial a transistores, deriva de los pares diferenciales a valvulas, y este es merito de blumein, con patente en 1936, 30 años antes.....


Eso es lo que yo comentaba, la entrada diferencial a válvulas es mucho más antigua que Holimar, incluso (Creo) anterior al nacimiento de Blat.

Y "Expandiendo" el concepto estimo que se puede "Rastrear" casi cualquier diseño (Topología) actual transistorizada a un antecesor valvular.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2021)

*Vídeo publicitario del sistema Solydine para "Radio Virtual" año 1998 *


----------



## ska_gatotw (Nov 23, 2021)

Una eminencia el ing. Bonello, en algún lugar tengo material del "criterio de Bonello" para aplicar en acústica arquitectónica pero ahora no lo encuentro (hace muchos años ya que estudié sonido... )


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2021)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Una eminencia el ing. Bonello, en algún lugar tengo material del "criterio de Bonello" para aplicar en acústica arquitectónica pero ahora no lo encuentro (hace muchos años ya que estudié sonido... )


Es un excelente profesional pero es mejor como vendedor. 

Yo compré varios equipos en Solidyne, si querías un fusible te vendía todo un equipamiento de estudio  

Aclaro: *"No venden fusibles"*


----------



## ngc1976 (Nov 25, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un excelente profesional pero es mejor como vendedor.
> 
> Yo compré varios equipos en Solidyne, si querías un fusible te vendía todo un equipamiento de estudio
> 
> Aclaro: *"No venden fusibles"*


Hola Fogonazo, es cierto qué Bonello fue el precursor/ inventor de los vumetros a Led ?, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2021)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, es cierto qué Bonello fue el precursor/ inventor de los vumetros a Led ?, saludos



Cuando alguien hace estas declaraciones en un paper o un vídeo institucional queda expuesto a que algún otro "Salte" y lo contradiga si *NO *es verdad.
Incluso podría caerle algún juicio por la autoria, así que seguramente es cierto.
El VUMeter con LED´s es sencillo de hacer con comparadores, solo requiere resistencias de precisión para que la lectura sea "Precisa", valga la redundancia.  

Doy fe que en Solidyne desarrollaron un VUMeter de *aguja *con una serie de condiciones "Balísticas" muy precisas y ajustadas a las normas de medición.


----------

